# Where to start?



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Soon, I will be on my own, in a new state.

I need to procure a handgun that I can comfortably carry.
I also need to learn how to shoot it, clean it, and care for it.
My daughter who is very knowledgeable, is away at boot camp, so I do not have anyone close to show me.

Where would I go to acquire the knowledge and skills mentioned above?


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Some areas have gun or hunting related clubs that offer NRA approved courses. If your state allows concealed carry, classes should be offered to comply with the training requirements to get a permit. The NRA class would be better. The one I took years ago was on weekends and included some range time. One of the key benefits was that members brought in a wide selection of handguns for the class to see.

At some point you will need to chose between a revolver and a semi-auto handgun. I;d wait until you've been through a class to be concerned about that.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

an NRA basic pistol class will cover much of the info , you may then want a concealed carry class depending on the state your moving to 

often if there is an indoor range near you they will have instructors that can work with you one on one to help you or know of personal instructors that will meet you at the range and help you 

the owners manual will go over basic disassemble for cleaning actually cleaning is mostly a process of wiping each part with a clean oil rag and using a solvent to clean the barrel then put it back together some guns like revolvers need almost no disassembley to clean 

firearms specific videos can also be purchased that go over more in detail work and workings of that firearms maintenance 

but also feel free to ask questions here 

maybe we can start with have you ever shot before , what did you shoot what did you like or dislike about what you shot

also I assume personal protection is the primary goal of a handgun for you , where do you see your use being , IE every day concealed carry carry everywhere or carry around homestead not necessarily concealed , for snakes , ect..


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Here's a list of ranges if I got the state correct. If one's close call them and ask if they know of any classes.

http://shooting-range.findthebest.com/d/a/Washington


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Here in Michigan we have many *sports persons clubs, *some still keep the name sportsman club but still welcome Females. Most have classes for many things like hand gun training and to obtain a CCW permit. Michigan is also open carry so no ticket needed just wear it in the open.
Many of the local gun shops in my area also put on CCW classes about twice a month so if you can't make the one at Williams this week end You could go to Guns Galore next week end.

Most gun MFG's will send you a owners manual those manuals usually spell out how to clean the gun. Some do not require disassembly like my super six Ruger

 Al.


----------



## ninny (Dec 12, 2005)

For a real general look at shooting and maintaining a firearm, take a look on YouTube. There are all kinds of instructional videos on there, will give you a basic idea of shooting and maintaining a firearm.

.


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

Why you bail'n out on us? Where you go'n 'a go?

Wade


----------



## bluetogreens (May 31, 2010)

take a basic shooters course, the easiest to care for pistol is a revolver, but not my or wife's prefered carry for capacity/comfort sake. (personal preference obviously), the care and cleaning of a semi-auto is a bit more intensive and can be tricky so the easy ones like a glock or spindfield xd or xds.


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

1. Buy from a knowledgeable firearms dealer, who is willing to take the time to fit the gun to you and will show you how to do routine cleaning and maintenance. You can refresh your memory with the owners manual.

2. Contact your state or local NRA, for a list of certified CC instructors in your area.


On a personal experience note...the two biggest calibers you will probably shoot effectively as a relative neophyte are 9mm (9x19) and .38 Special. Lots of nice simple 9's out there, from Ruger, Taurus, S&W and Glock.

But for the utmost in simplicity, do consider this:

http://www.smith-wesson.com/webapp/...57768_757767_757751_ProductDisplayErrorView_Y


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

1shotwade said:


> Why you bail'n out on us? Where you go'n 'a go?
> 
> Wade


Wade, this last winter did me in.
I'm lookin' at the pan handle of Florida.
Central Indiana has lost it's novelty for me!!


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I believe Florida has it's own class for concealed carry , I know they use fbi background check and not NICS background check because their CCL/CCP is issued by the department of agriculture and not the DOJ and only law enforcement can use NICS 
and this is the reason why Wisconsin doesn't accept Fl and FL doesn't accept WI , because our law states any state that uses NCIS search is reciprocity in Wisconsin, and Florida says any state that accepts theirs has reciprocity but if your moving away from the cold it should matter little the hole south east accepts the FL CCL/CCP 

http://www.usacarry.com/concealed_carry_permit_reciprocity_maps.html


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Jolly said:


> But for the utmost in simplicity, do consider this:
> 
> http://www.smith-wesson.com/webapp/...57768_757767_757751_ProductDisplayErrorView_Y


I got one of those... It's an OK gun.. I carry it with shot shells on the property for copperheads.. 

My wife bought it to be her carry gun.. The problem with it is, being a DAO, it's got a long and rough trigger pull... I'm sure if I could do some work on the trigger and make it smoother and a little more crisp on the break, but my wife just doesn't like the DAO... 

Also, shooting good defensive loads in it, it has a lot of bite in the web of your hand.. You put some +P in it, and it really has a bite... My wife just can't get past that... 

SO... she now carries a CZ-82 and loves it, and is pretty dang good with it.. With this, she could hardly keep the shots on paper at 7 yards... I do OK with it, but I'm not near as accurate with it as I am my CZ or 1911..


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

On a defensive handgun, especially for somebody who doesn't shoot a lot, a long, somewhat heavy pull is not necessarily a bad thing. It does help prevent accidental discharge.

And if it's a situation where you're actually using the firearm for personal defense, the pull is not very noticeable.


----------



## hardrock (Jun 8, 2010)

jolly said:


> 1. Buy from a knowledgeable firearms dealer, who is willing to take the time to fit the gun to you and will show you how to do routine cleaning and maintenance. You can refresh your memory with the owners manual.
> 
> 2. Contact your state or local nra, for a list of certified cc instructors in your area.
> 
> ...



^^^this^^^


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

http://www.iftnra.com/classes.html

Looks like "Handgun 1" is where I want to start.
I have a Sig 9mm, but I do not like the way it 'feels' and it weighs a TON.
I want to 'feel' a Glock. A friend of mine says it's an amazing weapon.

You guys are awesome. Thank you!!


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

is the sig a model 226 , that was one of my favorite guns I got to use one to shoot steel one time , felt like i couldn't miss , I may have just been havng a good day at the range 

but I also started by cambering a round and not from a double action trigger pull It was a big gun in the hand , heavy helps you shoot faster and control recoil but doesn't carry as easily 

the glock is an amazing weapon , amazing in it's simplicity , no tools fields strips to 4 major components in seconds , slide , spring frame and barrel , a single punch is the only tool needed to full disassemble 

the glock has no external safeties it has a firing pin block so that it if it is dropped it can not strike the primer , but a pull of the trigger makes it go bang , just before the trigger reaches it's full rearward release the trigger linkage cams up and pushes the firing pin block out of the way , the striker is pulled to full release and drives forward into the firing pin and sets off the round 

glock is the polymer ak-47 of the pistol world , not the most accurate , not the best balanced , but hugely reliable, accurate enough, balanced enough and very simple to operate and maintain , glock has made improvements in ergonomics since the first generation also something that never really happened with the AK 
the other thing is that unlike the AK it wasn't produced by 20+ different nations with varying degrees of fit finish and quality control 

but like the AK it was designed with mass production on and economy from the get go your not paying 500 dollars for a pistol your paying for the design , the testing , the torture tests ,the name and a fair bit of advertizing , I would be suprized if Glock had 50 dollars parts and labor into making one , but your paying for the Reliability and that is what glock is selling go bang every time under the harshest conditions 

utter simplicity and reliability 

wow you might think I owned one 

the biggest reason I would have for buying a glock , is I would never have to look for a holster again , every body makes a glock holster


----------



## CrossCreek Mom (Aug 21, 2007)

Sent you a PM with some info. If you're headed to panhandle of FL, chances are you be pretty close. I'm in the SE corner of AL...10 min to FL or GA.

The 38 that Jolly linked is my current personal carry. Good basic weapon & easy to handle.

Edited to add: That's what my DS gave me for Christmas 2012...Good son, looking out for Mama !


----------



## Gray Wolf (Jan 25, 2013)

The problem with carrying a handgun is carrying it. Small handguns seem to get carried and big ones stay in the safe or nightstand. 

I have 'several' handguns but always carry a 380 unless out in the woods. Always. 

If in the woods, I open carry a 357 or 44 mag on my hip. I also deer hunt with a 44 mag.

I don't realistically expect to need to shoot through a windshield, a bad guy wearing a parka, or kill a charging bear, and believe that modern 380 amunition will be enough for me.

For size, I carry a LCP. Sometimes a PPKS. Both work for me for summer carry.

I suggest that women do not purse carry if they can avoid it. Purses tend to not always be on your person and reachable. They also get left unattended at times.


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

You might like to peruse Cornered Cat for general information.



> This site is about women and guns, not about cats. But in a way, it&#8217;s about the cornered cat in all of us. It&#8217;s about the determination to get away from an attacker if you need to. It&#8217;s about making the decision to say, &#8220;Not me. Not mine. Not today.&#8221; And it&#8217;s about the tools to make that decision stick.


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

I also agree with Gray Wolf, the Ruger LCP is my pocket carry choice. So light you forget it's holstered in your pocket. As mentioned already look into the You Tube world for breakdown and cleaning. I had two pistols that I was afraid to disassemble until I watched the free videos....Good Luck....Topside


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

Do also check out the Ruger LCR, if you decide to consider the hammerless, double action only revolvers.

And, bring your canoe if you head to the FL panhandle any time soon!


----------

